# What is Min hardware requirement for Full HD movies Playback



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I've just bought a 52" LCD and I want to see my HD movies MKV on that but for that a have to attached my PC to it.

Currently there is no DVD player support MKV and Full HD playback.

I know Some media player can do this and Xbox and ps3 too.
But i want to build my own system for this.


My question is What is Min hardware requirement (e.g my celeron lappy can do it with core codecs) for Full HD movies Playback?

Basically what i need a cheapest * mobo+CPU+GPU (if u think require for playback)+ mini. ram+ any OS*(lightest as possible due to low ram and resources)

Basically i can be able to watch movie from DVD + my USB HDD (MKV, AVI's) + little bit surfing to that system.


Please also tell what will be budget for that system, Is own build system will cheap from market costly media player that support MKV playback though HDD.

Reply would be highly appreciated:grin:


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

no answer?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

honestly not sure what MKV is. But with that said, here would be my minimum req's:

CPU: 2.2Ghz or more
GPU: Will want DVI or HDMI out, preferably the HDMI
RAM: 1GB should be enough, maybe 2GB. Pref 4-4-4-12 or 5-5-5-15 timings. 6-6-6-18 wouldn't be work it's weight in gold (esp if 2GB of it).
OS: Anythign with media center. Vista or 7 would be my pick- you could probably get by with XP media center if you can find it anymore. Reason: You can use a remote control with Media Center (it's an XBox360 remote)
PSU: Honest 650 watts should be fine.

As for components:
CPU: E5400 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116074
Mobo: EP45-UD3L http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372
GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150452 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131179
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

So basically, add in the wireless KB/mouse, hard drive, and other kick-knacks, you're looking at the $400-450 bracket. That's cheap in computer. But thats also without a case.


----------

